

Ask HN: Do you go to work with a cold? - valevk


======
hncomment
If you mean, go into an office with others, no – not until symptoms have
started to recede, 2-3 days after the realization "I've got a cold".

For as long as there are residual symptoms – nasal draining, coughing – I try
to be extra vigilant about hand-washing and hand contact with shared surfaces.

------
zabramow
Don't go to work -- you'll get everyone there sick. Work at home and be more
productive than you would have in the office and no one will hold it against
you.

